# Employmeny opportunities for UK qualified pharmacist



## ciaran511 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am a UK qualified pharmacist looking to relocate to the Barcelona area and consequently would be looking for work. Does anyone know if it is easy/difficult to to operate as such and if there is work available. Any advice is much appreciated. I've procrastinated long enough!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ciaran511 said:


> I am a UK qualified pharmacist looking to relocate to the Barcelona area and consequently would be looking for work. Does anyone know if it is easy/difficult to to operate as such and if there is work available. Any advice is much appreciated. I've procrastinated long enough!


I dont know how easy it would be, your qualifications are probably transferable to a point, however I would imagine that totally fluent written and spoken Spanish would be a must! So if you are, then I suggest you need to look through the various medical magazines which I'm sure are printed in Spanish with a Spanish situations vacant

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Without a doubt your qualifications would have to be homologised to fit with the Spanish system. I'm not sure how it works with employee pharmacists, one assumes pretty much the same as anywhere else. I do know that setting up your own pharmacy is very much an "in the loop" kind of thing here. There seem to be huge controls and controversies (well, this is Spain) regarding slots available in any given town and who gets them and indeed who gets to decide that. I get the impression from what I do know becuase of our local friendly pharmacists' setting up history, that it's a little like vets in the UK. A very closed club and in any given year, if the numbers they wish are not available, you can have fantastic grades from Uni, etc, but getting in will be a pig of a job, if at all possible. Sorry to ramble, but this does cover the event of perhaps you wanting to set up your own pharmacy at some point and so you will be aware and you can do the leg work whilst you're employed, perhaps. 

Be aware that, from the information we have been given ourselves, homologation of UK diplomas/degrees, etc, can take up to a year. So do get a head start if possible, contacting the Spanish consulate in Draycott Place, London, wouldn't be a bad idea to see if you can't start the homologation process from the UK right now, whilst you're looking/researching/applying.

Kind regards,
Tallulah.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ciaran511 said:


> I am a UK qualified pharmacist looking to relocate to the Barcelona area and consequently would be looking for work. Does anyone know if it is easy/difficult to to operate as such and if there is work available. Any advice is much appreciated. I've procrastinated long enough!



I ditto what has already been said and shall add that its almost certain you will need to speak Catalan and I am guessing you don't ?

Another point worth mentioning is that even after homologisation of your qualifications, the simple fact that you are not a Spanish or Catalan citizen will make finding work very very difficult. There was a news story earlier in the year a qualified doctor who spent a long time homologising his qualifications only to not be offered work afterwards.

That said, good luck and I hope things work out for you.

Dave


----------

